# help with BFD



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Question: with REW and the midi connection I have set the BFD L & R channels independently, but used preset 2 for both L & R , but after doing that I can only get the L or R engine button to light up not both , I can see the corresponding filter lights for each channel ,3 filters for sub 1- left channel and 2 filters for sub 2- right channel and the lights for clipping L & R bouncing up and down soooo do both L & R engine lights + preset 2 need to be on for the EQ to work for both channels or just the R or L engine light + preset 2 ? , if both engine lights need to be on how do I go about doing that with out coupling/ keeping L & R channel filters separated , I hope I explained this clear enough


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> if both engine lights need to be on


The engine light being on or off only shows which engine will be accepting a filter if you enter it manually. If both lights are on, then if you enter a filter it will go to both channels. It has nothing to do with which channel is active, since both channels are always active, no matter what.......

brucek


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

OK- thank you so much , they do not explain that in the BFD manual or at least not very well , looks like I`m good then - what an awesome program/software , thanks again you put the fun in tweaking my system in again!!!


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Me again, one more question on the BFD , If I`m listening to music at lower volumes then I usual do (40db - 50db ) should I put the BFD in bypass mode ?, the reason I`m asking is on the BFD manual it says a low signal will be degraded and sins I have the BFD level set for when I`m listening at reference levels ( 75db - 85db ) I`m guessing I should , what do you all think or do in this situation ? Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, don't bypass it. That warning isn't for regular use and listening. It's for a scenario whereby the unit was starved for a signal and everything else in the system would have to be turned up to compensate. In that case, the BFD would introduce noise into the system - as would any analog component in the same situation.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

OK thanks , WOW movies sound awesome now the bass is tight without being boomy or muddy in spots , I do have to increase the subs volume up a few notches with music , but it sounds fantastic again thanks for all the help and REW , now I need to get a better mice to tackle the L & R mains


----------

